

OpenBSD IPSec backdoor allegations: update - cannedprimates
http://maycontaintracesofbolts.blogspot.com/2011/01/openbsd-ipsec-backdoor-allegations.html

======
bkudria
Clearly this is a decoy to stop the audit.

